# laaoscopic graham patch for perforated viscus



## cynthiabrown (Jul 5, 2013)

how would you code a LAPAROSCOPIC graham patch s/p gastric by-pass for perforation at the anastomosis?


----------



## cmartin (Jul 10, 2013)

43659 Unlisted laparoscopy procedure, stomach. Debatable whether to add 49905, but I don't think I would - think I'd include it all in the unlisted procedure.


----------



## cynthiabrown (Jul 12, 2013)

I was afraid of that !!!


----------

